#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which are the five countries we should visit before we die?

## Bhavya

Researches indicate that travel can make us cleverer and healthier. We can be travelling the whole year round, entire our life. And, there are some places we should visit if we want to call it a life thats lived well. Can you tell me in your perspective which is 5 countries we should visit before we die?

----------


## subasan

> Researches indicate that travel can make us cleverer and healthier. We can be travelling the whole year round, entire our life. And, there are some places we should visit if we want to call it a life that’s lived well. Can you tell me in your perspective which is 5 countries we should visit before we die?


I am being selfish and writing my interests only. It's Europe in general but it's precised down below:

1. France 
2. Sweden
3. Switzerland
4. United Kingdom
5. Norway / Italy

----------


## Bhavya

> I am being selfish and writing my interests only. It's Europe in general but it's precised down below:
> 
> 1. France 
> 2. Sweden
> 3. Switzerland
> 4. United Kingdom
> 5. Norway / Italy


It's not at all selfish, all of us going to share our interest only, In the above list except Sweden all in my bucket list as well. I will add Australia additionally.

----------


## subasan

> It's not at all selfish, all of us going to share our interest only, In the above list except Sweden all in my bucket list as well. I will add Australia additionally.


Australia is an excellent country but why not Sweden? Sweden is love <3 Stockholm, Gothenburg, Lapland <3 My favourite music producers are Swedes too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> Australia is an excellent country but why not Sweden? Sweden is love <3 Stockholm, Gothenburg, Lapland <3 My favourite music producers are Swedes too


Nothing against Sweden, It's just that I didn't know much about Sweden, No issue If I get the chance I will visit Sweden as well. :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Nothing against sweden,It's just that I didnt know much about sweden, No If I get the chance I will visit sweden as well.


I am being a good influence to you, i like that!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I am being a good influence to you, i like that!


Haha, Good influences are always welcome. There is nothing wrong with adopting good things in life. This way we can evaluate in our life.

----------

